# my cmt bits collection



## violainePhil (Jul 19, 2013)

I searched for a thread with a title like this and found nothing so I am making a new thread for this purpose.

Well, I was enticed before by Whiteside and Amana due to reliability and strength and now, I was finally hypnotized by CMT for some colorful reason...LOL

so far I have only collected these three bits:
-a superduty flush trim bit with 2 1/2 inch cutting height with shear angle
-bowl and tray bit with 3/4 inch cutting diameter
-a pattern bit with 1/2" cutting diameter and 1/4" radius


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Dennis; I've started replacing my saw blades with CMT, as they come due. Very pleased with quality and performance. 
I'll still use El Cheapo carbide 8 1/4" circ. saw blades for construction. The sound of carbide going through a hidden nail/bolt/screw... $$$$$


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dennis, Whiteside bits are top quality and made in the USA. They perform as well or better than the CMT bits but usually cost less. Food for thought.

Dan, I have had the best results using Freud's red blades. After years of use I am swapping out to test this Guhdo-Gmaxx blade.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; I'm in a small town...Freud or Trade-A-Blade are pretty much my only options up here. I have to do my serious buying in Vancouver (or online).
I just bought my first Freud 'carpentry' blade for the circ. saw. The jury is still out..they're not cheap.
I've been buying Dimar router bits (online) for the last couple of years because that's the simplest solution...the selection up here, in my bricks and mortar stores, is pretty pathetic. LV sells a nice selection, but they don't say much about where they get them(?). Anybody have any input on Lee Valley bits?
I don't even know who _carries_ Whiteside, North of 49! Most US brands aren't stocked. No idea why; they should be Duty Free.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Mike; I'm in a small town...Freud or Trade-A-Blade are pretty much my only options up here. I have to do my serious buying in Vancouver (or online).
> I just bought my first Freud 'carpentry' blade for the circ. saw. The jury is still out..they're not cheap.
> I've been buying Dimar router bits (online) for the last couple of years because that's the simplest solution...the selection up here, in my bricks and mortar stores, is pretty pathetic. LV sells a nice selection, but they don't say much about where they get them(?). Anybody have any input on Lee Valley bits?
> I don't even know who _carries_ Whiteside, North of 49! Most US brands aren't stocked. No idea why; they should be Duty Free.


LV bits are made in Taiwan but are pretty decent quality, they are made to LV's specs. I have a few and they are fairly durable and sharp. Not everything over there is junk, there is some good stuff. I would say that LV's bits are a good buy for the money, not top of the line but not the most expensive either. Dimars are good but they are pricey.

I have some Freud saw blades and they are very good and last a long time but the best blades I have used to date are Onsrud's. Unfortunately, I think they may have quit making them as I don't see them in their online catalog and they seemed to be unloading them on ebay (at fire sale prices). BJ says he bought 8 and I must have bought just about the same.


----------



## violainePhil (Jul 19, 2013)

thanks guys for chiming!

haha, don't worry Mike dear as I wont be replacing my Whiteside inlay bits and Akeda dovetail bits (the only licensed manufacturer for the Akeda bits iirc)

These are just my three orange bits and wont collecting anymore..this will suffice some of needs..i.e. ( the tall flush trim bit for jointing on a RT ( I don't have a jointer...), the 3/4 diameter pattern bit to install the RT plate for a new RT soon..the bowl and tray bit was an impulse buy for a jewelry box project as xmas present but as usual, it never did materialize.


I forgot that I also have tried a 50tooth combi blade by CMT (CTK Plus) and is the one temporarily outfitting my table saw (the Freud fusion is for special wood only! lol)...

I will be making another RT soon comes Xmas vacation (yes its a vacation with a wip..hohoho)

Meantime, I need to work! : (


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

My comments on bits in Canada
I started a thread about a year or so ago called better bits for Canadians or something like that
Most advised I get whiteside.Found that to be near impossiable.
I have bits from lee valley,used for dovetails and worked well.Busy bee blue tornado have been disapointing.Elite tools seem ok for the price but have only used a limite amount although have found there mail order service excellent.Have also bought cmt orange from amazon .ca and elete tools and am very pleased with them.
I used my new cmt raised panel set this weekend with excellent results
Just my opinion


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

al m said:


> My comments on bits in Canada
> I started a thread about a year or so ago called better bits for Canadians or something like that
> Most advised I get whiteside.Found that to be near impossiable.
> I have bits from lee valley,used for dovetails and worked well.Busy bee blue tornado have been disapointing.Elite tools seem ok for the price but have only used a limite amount although have found there mail order service excellent.Have also bought cmt orange from amazon .ca and elete tools and am very pleased with them.
> ...


I have to agree with you Al, I can't ever remember seeing Whiteside bits anywhere here. Most stores that carry a quality line of bits that I have seen is always Freud. and that's fine, they are good. I tend to live in small towns and the selection is even worse if that is your case. I have a Dimar or two and they are good but just as expensive. I also bought a cheap set from Canadian Tire on sale and they are not that bad. I got 5 bits when I bought the Serpentine tool from CT and those were their Maximum brand and they are as good as the LV bits. I see a lot of Samona bits in places and they are probably in the same class range as the Busy Bee bits, might even be the same bits with different paint. I haven't tried the Elite bits but I've looked at them and heard others say that they were decent.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Snap....*



violainePhil said:


> I searched for a thread with a title like this and found nothing so I am making a new thread for this purpose.
> 
> Well, I was enticed before by Whiteside and Amana due to reliability and strength and now, I was finally hypnotized by CMT for some colorful reason...LOL
> 
> ...


I think I have the same CMT cutters in my small collection....


----------



## violainePhil (Jul 19, 2013)

hey james,

so how are these bits? haven't tried them yet..

the negative shear angle on the long flush trim bit is the plus I guess when I finally use them for router table jointing...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Is this good enough for you Canucks? https://www.feldercanada.com/

Felder Machinery Imports
1360 Church Avenue
Winnipeg, MB
R2X 1G4

Phone: 204-697-2706
Fax: 204-697-2738
Toll Free: 1-800-340-0233





Felder Machinery Imports
#6 - 4115 Mostar Road
Nanaimo, BC
V9T 6A7
Phone: 250-585-0550
Fax: 250-585-7399

Hmm, Nanaimo...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Akhurst Machinery in Delta, BC 604-540-1430

Quality Knife and Saw in Vancouver, BC 604-872-1696

Sharp Tech in Calgary, ALBERTA 403-225-0908

Canadian Woodworker in Winnipeg, MANITOBA 204-786-3196

Great Western Saw in Saskatoon, SK 306-652-6858

BC Saw and Tool in Toronto, ONT 416-251-2236

FS Tool in Markham, ONT 905-475-1999

Gladu in Marieville, QUEBEC 450-460-4481


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info Mike
Closest place you listed is three hours from me(Toronto,Ford and the rest scare me) but perhaps someone else can benifit from this ,or like everything else I can mail order.Wish there was somewhere I could hold something in my hand before buying but like Dan I am in a small town and limited to Canadian Tire and there selection of two Freud bits and there mastercraft line


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Interesting lineup, Mike. The ones I recognize are suppliers to commercial users, definitely not retailers. Quality Saw is my go-to saw sharpeners...I've posted links to them in the past re their made to order custom router/shaper cutters.
I can _see_ Nanaimo...from the beach!  (Can't quite make out the baked goods.)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Al, come visit us in Detroit. The selection and prices will make the trip worth while.

Dan, all those places sell Whiteside bits. You couldn't make out the Nanaimo bars?


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

thanks for the invitation Mike,but with seven hours driving I think I could find somewhere warmer than Detroit.lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

" You couldn't make out the Nanaimo bars?"
I meant I couldn't quite see the real thing, from the beach. 
Steam from the lumber mill on the other hand... very much a resource based economy over there. (There's plenty of bars in Nanaimo...) 
Nanaimo Bar Trail


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

So Dan,you are on the mainland looking across to Nanaimo? Been 30 years since I been out there but am guessing you are very rural,and have a very nice view


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike, I recognize most of the same ones Dan recognized. Mostly industrial based. When someone like you or I go in and tell them what we want they automatically hand you a jar of vasoline to make the rest of the transaction go a little smoother. Even at that, the closest one to me is Calgary which is 8-9 hours each way. Maybe they have a website and will ship.

I wish you had published that link a few months ago Dan. Espresso and java flavored Nanaimo bars. I was there in September. I would have tracked those down if I had known.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Charles...
Quality Saw & Knife Ltd.
Pretty basic website, but I think you hit the nail with the Vaseline. 
I'm guessing they don't want a lot of looky-Lou's taking up time.
Still, they could at least indicate whether or not they do e-commerce(?).
For myself, I have no complaint with either the CMT bits from Summit Tool...who to the best of my knowledge don't advertise e-commerce, or KMS (DIMAR) who do, but who have an atrocious online catalogue (although the service is excellent).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Clearance Items

===


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

violainePhil said:


> hey james,
> 
> so how are these bits? haven't tried them yet..
> 
> the negative shear angle on the long flush trim bit is the plus I guess when I finally use them for router table jointing...



I have used each one a time or two.

I am a fan of CMT cutters, there is limited choice in Australia and I can get CMT at my local Carbatec store.

CARBA-TEC - Woodworking Tools and Woodworking Machines


----------



## gcpt (Nov 19, 2006)

Dan visit the HOLBREN web site. They ship to Canada. I am in Calgary by the way. Shipping is surprisingly inexpensive. Last Christmas I bought long spiral cutter (3 1/2' I believe) for less than I could find locally.
Gordon in freezing Calgary (-35C with wind chill)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good to know Gordon. I just happened to go to their site a few minutes ago searching for a price on something I saw on ebay. They do seem reasonable and it's good to hear that they have reasonable shipping too.
Charles, near Grande Prairie and it is about -30C without the wind chill. It's supposed to warm up here on the weekend some.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Gorden, thanks! I'd never heard of them..._Bookmarked!_

(-30C?! Emergency conditions apply:
Great Western Beer Freeze Project | Great Western Brewing )


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounded like a thoroughly scientific test. Me and 2 cousins left Ft. Nelson in late March many years ago and we stuck a box of beer between the dry box in the back of the truck and the side of the box of the truck. At about -45C it gelled in 15 minutes.

Been doing night watch on a service rig since Sunday night a little west of Grande Prairie. Internet says it's -32C, feels like -37C. It's frickin cold.


----------



## violainePhil (Jul 19, 2013)

hey james,

fwiw, I am rooting for the CMT flexible plastic routing template guide though I don't have a project requiring it at the moment.


----------



## violainePhil (Jul 19, 2013)

today I have discovered some use for this styropor previously occupied by plastic vacutainer tubes to collect blood in the lab...
..but any comment?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

violainePhil said:


> hey james,
> 
> fwiw, I am rooting for the CMT flexible plastic routing template guide though I don't have a project requiring it at the moment.


I am seriously looking at that as well.

Not for general use, but to make odd shaped templates or 'masters' as one members calls them......

Draw with french curve, attach plastic, route template....sounds easy.


----------

